# Best Price On A Equalizer Hitch



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

A friend just bought a new Outback 301bh and needs a Equalizer hitch, the dealde want $650 but I'm sure I saw it for less than $400 but cant find the link to it. So does anyone know a good place to but the Equalizer hitch.
Thanks


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here ya go.... CLICK Not less thas $400... Prices gone up?


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

X2

RV Wholesalers had the best price when I bought mine last year w/free shipping.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

AdventureRV.net $419.99 plus shipping is where i got my Equalizer, 10,000/1000 4-point they also have the Ultrafab 3500lb elect jack for $89.99 plus shipping. Make sure you get the 4-point equalizer. good luck.


----------

